# Premiere SD menu does not have "Music, Photos & Showcases" option



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

While trying to resolve another issue (in another thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446013) about My Photos and My Music not playing on my new Premiere XL, I switched from the new HD menu to the SD menu. There I noticed the "Music, Photos & Showcases" option is not available in the SD menu. On page 6 of the owners manual it shows it as an option and it is discussed on page 66 of the manual. Re-booting the unit has not helped. Any ideas? Could this be the reason why I can't get songs in My Music and the pictures My Photos to display via the HD menu (though they are listed as an option)?


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

I just received a phone call from Tivo. They said they pushed a software update down to me. The rep very patiently waited while I forced a connection and sure enough, my music and photos now work through the HD menu and the Showcases... line item in the SD menu is there and works!


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

TiVo tells me that the software you received that solved your problem with no music and photos menu ends with a "-748." This is currently being downloaded so it make take the rest of us a couple of days to get the solution.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

mblloyd said:


> TiVo tells me that the software you received that solved your problem with no music and photos menu ends with a "-748." This is currently being downloaded so it make take the rest of us a couple of days to get the solution.


It's the first three digits of the software that will change after each upgrade. The intial version was 14.1. The latest version is 14.1a.

The last three digits just signifiy the tivo model (Premiere or XL).


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

mblloyd said:


> TiVo tells me that the software you received that solved your problem with no music and photos menu ends with a "-748." This is currently being downloaded so it make take the rest of us a couple of days to get the solution.


Goldwing2001 is correct. Before this afternoon's fix, my version was 14.1a-01-3-748. It is still that version. (I have a Premiere XL). I specifically asked the Tivo rep if I would see a different version number and she I would not. It seems I (and others) did not get a full software installation initially. So I guess in a sense, I was just getting caught up.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Music and photos now working.


----------



## Terbor (Jan 26, 2009)

sehale said:


> Goldwing2001 is correct. Before this afternoon's fix, my version was 14.1a-01-3-748. It is still that version. (I have a Premiere XL). I specifically asked the Tivo rep if I would see a different version number and she I would not. It seems I (and others) did not get a full software installation initially. So I guess in a sense, I was just getting caught up.


I saw no version change after a forced connection last night, but I have the Music and Pictures in the SD menus now AND they work in the HD menus as well.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm glad this was fixed for you guys, but I still don't have Photos, Music & Showcases showing up on my SD. (It does, as mentioned, show up on the HD menus, which I guess is a workaround of sorts.) Calling TTS resulted in no knowledge of this "pushed permission update."

In a related matter, it took a wayyy long time for my Premiere to be recognized as part of an MRV network. Things didn't gel until an actual day's worth of programming was available to be loaded; only then did my Premiere accept the name given to it, and recognize the NPLs of the other TiVos (two HD XLs).

In another related matter, I suppose I could just use the HD menus. The reason I still prefer the SD menus for now is:

a) less clutter,
b) lack of discovery bar (I know, I know, it's a feature, and I am a cautious fan, but it _is_ a bit of a drag (on the system response that is),

but most importantly, c) program information on both the short form and the long form (via the info button) supply way more info under SD. The HD versions most notably do _not_ include the all-important episode number (very helpful at times to complete a series) and the original date of broadcast (also helpful in cases where the (R)epeat tag is incorrect). I hope TiVo incorporates these into the HD program descriptions--it shouldn't take much.

Meanwhile, I'll wait for the SD Showcases to eventually turn up. :-D


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

This was lifted from the TiVo support forum. I'm going to try this tonight for kicks:



> These were the steps ... to get the new Premiere to communicate with Desktop and the old Series 2:
> 
> 1) Log on to my account at Tivo.com
> 2) Go to DVR preferences and UNcheck the file sharing and video download boxes... save
> ...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TishTash, you have to call TiVo support to get the problem fixed (missing Music, Photos & Showcases in Premiere SDUI). I had same issue initially and a patient call to TiVo support resolved the problem. See:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456810
It's some kind of account permissions problem that can only be fixed on TiVo end.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

moyekj said:


> TishTash, you have to call TiVo support to get the problem fixed (missing Music, Photos & Showcases in Premiere SDUI). I had same issue initially and a patient call to TiVo support resolved the problem.... It's some kind of account permissions problem that can only be fixed on TiVo end.


Yeah, I hear ya. I'm where you were, which is they've escalated this problem, and will get back to me, at which point a service connection may restore the Showcases, Photos and Music listing in the menu. Thanks, and we'll see!


----------



## stanh (Jan 16, 2003)

moyekj said:


> ...a patient call to TiVo support resolved the problem.


Patient is the key word here. I am having this problem with my new Tivo Premiere XL. Found this thread before calling for support. I first contacted support 16 days ago and went through the usual troubleshooting steps. I called again the next day after enabling/disabling and forcing multiple connections. I directed the support tech to this thread. I was told the call would be escalated and I should get a call back in 3-5 days. I call again 7 days later and am told that level 2 support "kicked it back down". Huh? Went through the same troubleshooting steps for the 2nd time and directed support tech to this thread. I was again told the call was being escalated and I should get a call back in 3-5 days. Five more days go by and I call again today. I am told the problem is escalated to engineers but because it is holiday season, they are short staffed and very busy. Supervisor provides no ETA on when someone will fix my problem or contact me. Very frustrating. 5 more days and I will insist on exchanging this box.


----------



## stanh (Jan 16, 2003)

Has anyone else recently had this problem?

I am upset and perplexed that even though I contacted Tivo support over a month ago, my problem is unresolved. There are at least a dozen people who reported the same problem (see also http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=456810 and http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446013) all had it fixed within a week of contacting support. Very disappointing after 8 years of being a satisfied Tivo customer.


----------



## stanh (Jan 16, 2003)

I contacted Tivo corporate customer relations 2 days ago and finally, after 8 weeks, my problem is fixed. I now have the Photos, Music and Showcases item on Tivo Central in SD menus.


----------

